
'My search for the boy in a child abuse video' - cmsefton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/stories-51680410
======
api
The solution isn't more scanning, less encryption, or banning Tor or other
apps. The solution is stronger penalties for the sexual abuse of children.

 _Production_ should be a life sentence, no parole. Sale should be a minimum
of 20 years. I'm not sure about mere possession since it is possible to be
pushed this material by a malicious actor or to have it accidentally as a
result of being in some group where someone shares it, but clearly intentional
distribution should carry a much stiffer sentence. It's possible to
distinguish the two by number of images possessed, duration of possession, and
whether there are extenuating circumstances like the presence of malware or
the operation of a shared device (e.g. a kiosk or open WiFi network).

It's clear that police can and do regularly find the perpetrators of this
stuff, so it would really help to greatly increase penalties especially for
primary producers of it. Current sentences are just too lenient for what this
is: systematic rape and torture and profiteering from rape and torture. A
typical large scale offender spends less time in prison than many people do
for mere possession of drugs, and drugs are not even morally in the same
universe as rape porn.

BTW I think the sentences should be just as stiff for adult rape porn, but
there's just a lot less of that around as it's much tougher to get away with.

